

The Great Legacy.com Swindle - bfarm
http://idlewords.com/2010/07/the_great_legacy.com_swindle.htm

======
codingthewheel
Y'know, not that there's anything wrong with turning a profit from bereavement
services but...the best thing that can be said about these legacy.com vultures
is that their receipt of a Webby Honoree award is proof positive that the
Webbys are full of shit. Hopefully somebody puts these predators out of
business.

------
cullenking
I wonder if the scam goes deeper than you found out. I expected you to come to
a head in the story where you paid the $79, and so did several other grievers.
Though, I suppose that would be TOO slimy to go unnoticed.

The worst part of this is even if someone came up to replace legacy.com,
they'd have a hell of a time convincing existing news papers to switch over.
That, and building a new business off of newspapers, even online newspapers,
seems a bit shaky right now.

